# Downrigger für Arme?



## Spymo (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke gerade über eine einfache Lösung nach, Köder auf Tiefe mitzuschleppen. Tiefenbereich so ca. 20 - 50 m. Eigentlich fallen mir da momentan nur zwei Lösungen ein, Gewässer übrigens Thailand indischer Ozean, Fische ab ca. 10 kg:

1. Stahlseil auf irgendeine Art Rolle mit Kurbel aufbringen, 10 kg Blei, Auslöseclips. Habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit den Clips, Downriggerruten kommen wohl auch eher nicht in Frage, hier brauche ich schon eher ziemlich stabile 50 lb Knüppel, scheint mir irgendwie kompliziert zu sein. 

2. Alte große Stationärrolle mit 100 m 70er Mono nur am Rutenunterteil befestigt und dieses in Rutenhalter, am Ende wieder 10 kg Blei. Ein bis zwei Wirbel mit in die Sehne einknoten. Dann mit dünnerer Mono Schlaufen vorbereiten, die den Köder gerade noch halten und groß genug sind, daß man ihn hindurchführen kann. Die nötige Tragkraft könnte man ja "roundabout" mit testweisen Hinterherschleppen direkt am Wirbel und Federwaage ermitteln und für verschiedene Köder entsprechend auch verschiedene Stärken für die Schlaufen nehmen. 

Schlaufe in den Wirbel einhängen, Köder durch die Schlaufe, weit auslaufen lassen und dann das Blei ab nach unten. Beim Schleppen soll diese Schlaufe also im optimalen Fall gerade noch halten, beim Biß dann zerreißen. Kosten: praktisch keine. Was haltet Ihr davon, seht Ihr in der Praxis größere Nachteil gegenüber der Profilösung?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Hallo,
ist ziemlich abenteuerlich, was du hier andenkst. eine 70er Mono auf einer Stationärrolle mit 10 Kilo Blei wird wir beim ersten durchwippen des Bootes wegen einer kleinen Welle einfach abreißen.
Es gibt noch eine ganze Menge weiterer Probleme, die dazukommen. Habe aber jetzt keine Zeit, weiteres dazu zu schreiben...


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

für das Gewicht das du Kurbeln willst  hast du dir da schon was vorgenommen mit nem Selbstbau  ...
sicherlich läßt sich das schon aus Edelstahl herstellen, aber ob das dann so richtig handlich ist wage ich zu bezweifeln  ....
und ob son Bau dann irgendwie billiger ist als ein "richtiger"  muß sich auch erst noch zeigen .... #c

läßt sich "ein vernünftiger" nicht in Thailand oder sonstwo billig kaufen ???


----------



## Spymo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Hallo Ihr,

hätte ich nicht gedacht, 70er Mono, Tragekraft so ca. 30-40 kg schätze ich mal (habe die Orinialspule nicht mehr hier) und das soll dann echt einfach so reißen. Leuchtet mir zwar so auf Anhieb nicht ein, zumal  so ein Kat ja recht ruhig auf dem Wasser liegt. Aber werde ich dann ja sehen.

Mit dem Kurbeln muß ich mal schauen, da könnte schon was dran sein. Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, dass ich da alle 5 min mit einem Biß rechne, eher evtl. mal 1-2 Bisse pro Tour/Tag. Notfalls könnte ich das aber auch auf 114 H Senator umrüsten, die ich ansonsten nur auf einer Grundrute habe und praktisch nie benutze.

Kostenersparnis: Naja, wenn das so klappt, kostet das erstmal nix, Gerät ist ja alles vorhanden und ansonsten nicht mehr im Einsatz. Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich in Thailand wohne, ich weiß nicht, wo ich einen einfachen Scotty oder wie die Teile heißen. bekommen kann, habe ihn noch nirgends gesehen. Wenn es sowas gibt, dann ganz sicher nicht für deutsche Preise. Alles was nicht unter Massenware fällt ist hier zum Teil echt wahnsinnig teuer. Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, Du mußt für alles exotische oft wochenlang suchen und dafür habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust.

Falls weitere Bedenken existieren, immer er damit, ich habe damit wie gesagt noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung.


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

also was das DR-Seil so angeht - ist das nun wirklich das billigste von allem .... 60m 27EUR / 90m 39EUR z.B.
das Problem wird wohl sein das du für 10 Kg wirklich nen sehr festen Arm haben muß und auch ne funktionierende (einstellbare) Bremse!... wenn du keine Bremse hast und das Teil mal runterrauscht wird dir auch nen Stahlseil reißen ... ne 0,70er Mono noch viel eher ....
hab schon mal nen DR gesehen da war irgendwie ne ca 1,2mm Mono drauf ... kann mir aber vorstellen das sone fette Schnur beim "Tiefentrolling" im Gegensatz zu nem dünnen Stahlsein sehr viel mehr Schwierigkeiten bereitet wegen dem Wasserwiderstand |kopfkrat
wenn du mal googels, oder auch mal bei 1-2-3 suchst findest du manchmal selbstbau projekte ... vielleicht kannst dir da mal nen paar ideen abgucken wie man sowas bauen kann .... aber wie gesagt - wenn du da 10 Kg dranhängen willst ist das sicherlich ne ganz andere Sache als bei weitaus weniger Blei ...


----------



## peterws (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*



Spymo schrieb:


> [...] Gewässer übrigens Thailand indischer Ozean, Fische ab ca. 10 kg[...]



Mal eine andere Frage. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du überhaupt einen Downrigger benötigst? Kommen die "interessanten" Fischarten (Thun, Schwertfisch, etc) nicht eher in den oberen Wasserschichte vor und lassen sich mit "normalem" Big Game Ködern erreichen?


----------



## Spymo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Hallo Ihr,

hätte ich nicht gedacht, 70er Mono, Tragekraft so ca. 30-40 kg schätze ich mal (habe die Orinialspule nicht mehr hier) und das soll dann echt einfach so reißen. Leuchtet mir zwar so auf Anhieb nicht ein, zumal  so ein Kat ja recht ruhig auf dem Wasser liegt. Aber werde ich dann ja sehen.

Mit dem Kurbeln muß ich mal schauen, da könnte schon was dran sein. Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, dass ich da alle 5 min mit einem Biß rechne, eher evtl. mal 1-2 Bisse pro Tour/Tag. Notfalls könnte ich das aber auch auf 114 H Senator umrüsten, die ich ansonsten nur auf einer Grundrute habe und praktisch nie benutze.

Kostenersparnis: Naja, wenn das so klappt, kostet das erstmal nix, Gerät ist ja alles vorhanden und ansonsten nicht mehr im Einsatz. Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich in Thailand wohne, ich weiß nicht, wo ich einen einfachen Scotty oder wie die Teile heißen. bekommen kann, habe ihn noch nirgends gesehen. Wenn es sowas gibt, dann ganz sicher nicht für deutsche Preise. Alles was nicht unter Massenware fällt ist hier zum Teil echt wahnsinnig teuer. Und was noch viel schlimmer ist, Du mußt für alles exotische oft wochenlang suchen und dafür habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust.

Falls weitere Bedenken existieren, immer er damit, ich habe damit wie gesagt noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Spymo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

@peterws
Das ist prinzipiell absolut richtig, direkt an der Oberfläche hast Du hier in meinem Revier immer eine fast 100% Chance auf Skip-Jack Thunas so bis ca. 8 Pfund, evtl. auch mal auf Sail, Goldmakrele, später im Jahr Wahoos, da gibt es also einiges. Bisher hat es bei mir aber immer nur mit den Skippies geklappt. Beim Schnorcheln weiter draußen habe ich unter den Kleinfischschwärmen schon häufig größere Raubfische (Cobias ?) so um die 1 m gesehen. Falls es welche sind, die sollen extrem lecker schmecken und immer nur Skippies ist auch langweilig. Die größeren vereinzelten Thunas (laut Tauchern  und Angelprofis so bis ca. 75 Pfund) hier sind auch eher im Mittelwasser unterwegs. Mit hier meine ich übrigens Raya Islands, Richtung Similan soll dann schon deutlich mehr möglich sein. Manchmal kocht hier das Wasser regelrecht vor fliehenden Kleinfischen, Du fängst aber trotz größerer Köderauswahl immer nur an den Skippie Angeln. Und plötzlich taucht der ganze Schwarm - wahrscheinlich wegen der vielen Boote, die sich auf diese Stellen stürzen - ab und an der Oberfläche ist Sendepause. Ich möchte einfach mal sehen, ob im Mittelwasser nicht auch was geht. Trotzdem aber normal schleppen und das heißt eben Schleppgeschwindigkeiten (bis auf z. B. Sail mit Kombilures) von ab 6 kn. Das größte Problem dürfte also sein, ob das Blei bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten überhaupt noch einigermaßen tief läuft, die Profis hier angeln wenn schon dann eher mit Deepplanern oder wie die Teile heißen. Ich möchte jetzt einfach mal testweise beides versuche, also Oberfläche und Mittelwasser. Habe es schon mit "Tieftauchwobblern" probiert, aber die kommen bei den Geschwindigkeiten auch nicht auf Tiefe und verünfig arbeiten tun sie auch nicht mehr. Möglichst einfach für den Anfang, soll ja nur ein Test sein. Wenn mir die 70er reißt ist es nur schade um das Blei, die Leine selbst benötige ich nicht mehr, das war mal ein Fehlkauf für die hiesigen Gewässer. Wenn das Blei hochkommt wegen der Geschwindigkeit bringt mir ein echter Downrigger auch nix, wäre also auch umsonst gekauft/gebastelt. Wenn dann aber doch Bisse kommen, bevor das Ganze flötengeht, kann ich ja immer noch über eine professionellere Lösung nachdenken.

Ausleger ist nicht vorgesehen, die Mono wird einfach über die Verbindung Penn 114H mit entsprechend eingestellter Bremse (lasse mich ja gern eines bessseren belehreren), 1 Rollering und dann über die Heckrolle des Bootes versenkt.  Habe mir jetzt alternativ auch noch zwei Auslöseklemmen gekauft, funktioniert vielleicht doch besser als meine Anfangsidee.


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

mit was schleppst du denn so ... und wie schnell ?
vielleicht gibts da auch andere Hilfsmittel um etwas weiter auf Tiefe zu kommen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

es gibt da so "deep six Tauchparavane" (Größe 2) ....
die sind etwas Bleibeschwert und "_angeblich_"  bis 60m ...
das du so weit runter kommst wage ich stark zu bezweifeln - vor allem mit dem groben Gerät welches du zum schleppen nimmst .... aber vielleicht ist sowas in der Art nen Versuch wert und ja auch wesentlich preisgünstiger und einfacher ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Spymo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Irgendwie liegt hier wohl noch ein Mißverständnis vor: Finanziell riskiere ich ein 10 kg Schleppblei von ca. 8.- Euro, eine Auslöseklemme für 2.- Euro und einen Wirbel für ca. 0,08 Euro. Mehr kostet die Sache definitiv nicht.

Mit was ich schleppe: Rappala Wobbler 12 cm, Fischfetzen, Squid, Blinker o. ä. Schleppgeschwindigkeit wird ca. 6 kn betragen, bin die ersten Male leider nicht allein an Board und die anderen wollen halt Fische fangen. Und Fanggarantie gibt es hier nunmal nur für die kleinen Skipjack-Thunas. Driftangeln o. ä. kommt die ersten Tage auch nicht in Frage, meine Begleiter wollen das volle Programm: 2-3 Stunden segeln nach Raya Island, da Mittag essen, schnorcheln relaxen und dann wieder zurück. Und nebenbei halt schleppangeln. Echtes Big-Game unter Segelbedingungen ist nach dem was ich so gehört habe unter diesen Umständen eh nicht möglich. Boot muß schnell gestoppt werden, stoppe mal so einen 8,50 m Kat unter segeln, dem Fisch muß u. U. nachgefahren werden etc. D. h. ernsthaft angeln können wir eh nur auf Fische bis m. E. max 50.- kg und auch diese Größen dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Boot und der Crew nur mit viel Glück. Skip-Jack angeln an leichtem Gerät ist aber auch der Hammer, die gehen für Ihre Größe halt tierisch ab. Hatte beim letzten Mal mal fast wie beim Makrelenangeln ein Triple an den Skirts, das war dann schon richtig Arbeit am leichteren Geschirr. Nur ist das manchmal schon fast zu einfach und man möchte ja auch mal was anderes haken und auch mal neue Köder etc. ausprobieren. Ich habe schon einiges probiert, aber auf die Skippies war hier bisher immer die Kombination Birdie mit Skirts mit Abstand am Erfolgreichsten. Und selbst dabei geht durch den Birdie einiges an Drillgefühl verloren, mit so einem Sideplaner muß das ja noch viel schlimmer aussehen. Ab Mai geht das Boot dann in die Werkstatt (Regenzeit) und dann sollen auch alle Umbauten (segel- und angeltechnisch) optimiert auf meine Anforderungen stattfinden. Bis dahin - ich übernehme das Boot erst diesen Samstag - muß ich also klare Vorstellungen haben, wie die ganzen Details, Segelbeschläge, Rutenhalterungen, Sonnendach, Rudereinrichtung etc. am besten für mich passen. Und eben auch, ob ein Downrigger Sinn machen würde, vielleicht verlege ich mich später ja mal auf ein reines Driftangeln, weil ich merke, das mir das viel mehr Spaß bringt.


----------



## HD4ever (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*



Spymo schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegt hier wohl noch ein Mißverständnis vor: Finanziell riskiere ich ein 10 kg Schleppblei von ca. 8.- Euro, eine Auslöseklemme für 2.- Euro und einen Wirbel für ca. 0,08 Euro. Mehr kostet die Sache definitiv nicht.



wenn du dem Aufwand und den Komplikationen für die Herstellung eins ausreichend stabilen Downriggers, oder die nicht billige Anschaffung eines passenden Downriggers für 10 Kg Bleie keine Beachtung schenkst, dann wirst du damit schon recht haben ... :m
die angepeilte Geschwindigkeit von 6 Kn macht es auch nicht einfacher .... 
im übrigen suche ich auch noch Schleppbleie ... 7 Kg würde mir ja reichen, macht dann nach deiner Rechnung ca 5 EUR - brauche diesbezüglich dann auch noch gern die Bezugsquelle ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Moin!

In der Gegend wo wir immer zu Kitesurfen hinfahren (Türkei) schleppen die 
Einheimischen Ihre Köder hinter schweren Bleigewichten die mittels einer Art Wäscheleine 
(Stahlseil mit Plastikmantel) einfach hinterm Boot hergezogen werden. Die Auslöseclips
sind Eigenbauten und das Blei wird mittels Muskelkraft geborgen und versenkt.

Geht auch


----------



## Spymo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

@hd4ever
Schleppbleie bekommst Du bei diversen Angel- u. Hardwareshops in Thailand (Phuket) für die genannten Teile, denn - wie weiter oben ausgeführt - dort wohne ich. Genaue Adresse in Phuket Town kann ich Dir gern noch nachreichen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Gesamtrechnung bei den Anschaffungskosten inkl. Flug dann noch für Dich so interessant sind


----------



## nibbler001 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Würde es nich auch gehen wenn du einfach Mauerschnur 4 fach (50kg) nimst, da das Blei anbringst.

Das läste dann auf die gewünschte Tife ab und Knotest die Schnüre dann einfach am Boot, hinten, fest?

Wenn der Downrigger sich n halben meter Hoch runter bewegt ist das wohl net das Problem. oder? Kannst natürlich auch einfach (das schon angesprochene) ummantelte Stahlseil nehmen.

Das Mauerschnursystem wollte ich eig nächstes Jahr vom Segler aus in der Nordsee/Ostsee benutzen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. September 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Mein lieber junger Angelkamerad. Was du da vorhast ist noch weniger tauglich, als würde ich dir raten: Warum eigentlich mit einem Segelboot segeln? Geht doch viel einfacher: Nimm einen Schweinebrenntrog und ein Bettlaken....

Dein "Maurerschnursystem" ist technisch genauso tauglich, wie der Brenntrog. Ich glaube, hier halten alle die Schleppangler für fianzielle Krösusse, die das Geld nur ausgeben um einen raushängen zu lassen.
Ich habe nicht nur ein Stahlseil reißen sehen - bei 5 Kilo! Dein "System" hält garnichts. Zunächst sind 4 Maurerschnüre in einem Strang durch dich nicht so zu binden, dass alle Schnüre gleich belastet werden. So wird also erst die minimal kürzeste die gesamte Last tragen, reißen, dann gehts so weiter.
Dazu kommt, dass dieser Maurerzopf einen Wasserwiderstand hat, der es erforderlich machen wird, 50% mit dem Gewicht hinaufzugehen. Dann Segler...|kopfkrat

Hoffentlich macht dein Skipper da nicht die Segel mit Packetband fest. Wäre genauso solide.


----------



## GFT (30. September 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Hallo
|bigeyes
10 kg Schleppblei ca. 8.- Euro, eine Auslöseklemme für 2.- Euro und einen Wirbel für ca. 0,08 Euro.
Wenn du das so baust, wie hier Vorgeschlagen, sind die schon mal weg.

Mein Vorschlag::g
Besorge dir ne alte Trailerwinde mit genug dickem Stahlseil.
An die Rehling montieren.
Plane drüber, damit das niemand sieht und drüber lacht.
Da hängst du lieber 30 kg dran, weil du wegen dem Wasserwiederstand bei der hohen Schleppgeschwindigkeit und der gewünschten Schlepptiefe sonst nicht runter kommst.
Los geht es.
Jetzt muss du bei Wellengang nur noch die Rehling gut festhalten, damit die nicht über Bord geht.|supergri|supergri
#dNee mach das nicht#d

Dolfin hat natürlich recht.
Das 10 kg Blei ist im Wasser viel träger in seinen auf und ab Bewegungen wie das Boot an der Wasseroberfläche.
Dadurch knackt das Seil nach kurzer Zeit durch.
Ich setze inzwischen schon bei 4,5 kg Gewichten einen Ruckdämpfer zwischen Gewicht und Seil.#h
Läuft alles viel ruhiger und 6 kg ohne Ruckdämpfer sind mir auch schon durchgeknackt.

Gruß 
Olaf Hartmann


----------



## nibbler001 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

Ok, das stimmt natürlich, ahb net an ie doch teilweise recht starken rucke gedacht. 

Was hast du als Ruckdämpfer, fertige oder nicht?

Denk ma für die Ostsee sollte auch n Schleppwobbler reichen (vll mit Wallerblei um den n bisl runterzuziehen (200g geht das))

Wenn net dann halt nur Schleppwobbler oder gar net schleppen. Aufm Segler würde die Geschwindigkeit bei durschnitlich ca 4-5 Knoten liegen. 

Warum vom SEgler aus? Meine Eltern überlegen einen zu mieten in den nächsten Sommerferien.

Auf was?

Dorsch (Kabeljau), Wölfe.

Wäre in der Ostsee noch i-was sehr interessantes worauf man gut schleppen könnte (such ich selber auch gleich nochmal)


----------



## GFT (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

@nibbler001
Tut mir leid.
Ich kann dir nur komplett abraten, weil ich es der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber unsportlich finde, wenn mit einem Segler geschleppt wird.
Kleine Fische werden nach dem Anbiss, wegen der hohen Geschwindigkeit durch das Wasser gezerrt, bis sie nur noch über die Oberfläche schliddern und große Fische schlitzen aus, weil keine Fahrt aus dem Segler genommen wird.
Ich kenne Jemanden, der macht das so, deshalb halte ich ihn für unsportlich (Hallo Thomas, wenn du nicht gerade segelnd angelst biste ja ein feiner Kerl), deshalb glaube ich, das für die meisten Segler das erreichen des Zieles und der Weg dahin, interessanter ist, wie der Fisch der an der Angel hängt.
Gibt sicher auch ausnahmen.
Bei wenig Wind, langsamer Fahrt durch das Wasser ist das alles auch ok.
Natürlich nur, wenn für den Fisch abgestoppt wird und die Rollenbremse vorher vernünftig eingestellt ist.
Bei 4 - 5 Knoten sehe ich das aber nicht so.
Deshalb, rafft die Segel, lasst euch treiben, pilkt ein paar schöne Dorsche, oder fangt die Fische mit Naturködern am Grund.
Das bringt sicher mehr Spaß wie wenn man seine Beute herauszerren muß und die besten Fische ausgeschlitzt verloren gehen.
Ich benutze übrigens selbstgebaute Ruckdämpfer, die dir auch nicht weiterhelfen würden.

Gruß 
Olaf Hartmann


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*



> Alte große Stationärrolle mit 100 m 70er Mono



Vergiss es, und die 114H Senator auch gleich. Ich hatte ne 115L mal versuchsweise probiert. Keine Chance bei 6Kg Blei das vernünftig hochzuliften. Ging nur über Pumpen mit der passenden 80lbs Rute und war ein Heidenwerk.

Monoschnur würd ich auch abraten. 1. Zu Dick -Strömungswiderstand, 2. Anfällig Ich hab ne 2mm Schnur als Ankerleine mit 12Kg Stahlklotz. Die geht auch über Kurz oder lang kaputt. Das Material scheuert über kurz oder lang durch. Stahlseil macht schon sinn. 

Und das wird den Segler auch etwas aus dem Kurs bringen bei seitlicher anbringung. Zieh erstmal 10 Kg Blei durchs wasser. Da kommt gehörig Druck drauf

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nibbler001 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Downrigger für Arme?*

@Gft FAhrt abgeben beim Biss ist klar. 

Naja Pilken/Jiggen is vll wirklich besser.


----------

